# looking for a free dog



## birdy187 (Feb 11, 2009)

hi all im looking for a dog for me and my family, we used to have a staffie but had to give her to my cousin due to anew baby, she is 3 now so the time is right, we have 3 girls 3,8,and 9, my partner is in all day so no probs looking after it also a garden and 2 huge fields round the corner, we live in crawley, any offers would be greatful, thanx darren


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck in your search


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Hiya and welcome .....Hope you manage to find a dog.


----------



## birdy187 (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you hopefully sooner than later the kids are driving me mad lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome..hope you enjoy your stay...

Have you tried your local rescue centre...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i found a stray she was only about 16wks & nobody claimed her so she was my freebie we've had her 14yrs now! Good luck with your search


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Even rescues aren't free, they ask for a donation.

Is there any particular reason why it has to be free?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

look on preloved or something??


----------



## birdy187 (Feb 11, 2009)

free is always better i dont mind paying a donation if its a dog we all want.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

birdy187 said:


> free is always better i dont mind paying a donation if its a dog we all want.


lol...cant argue with you there...free is always better. There's often dogs advertised free to good home, so i hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## birdy187 (Feb 11, 2009)

exactly lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ive just looked on preloved and theres quite a few dogs "Free to good home"


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Ive just looked on preloved and theres quite a few dogs "Free to good home"


How sad... easy come, easy go...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dundee said:


> How sad... easy come, easy go...


I know its very sad isnt it but at least the OP maybe able to help one of them.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd never trust a free to good home pet anymore, I've had way to bad of experience of free to good home pets, actually I might just go make a post about that.

anyhow good luck finding a new dog


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'd never trust a free to good home pet anymore, I've had way to bad of experience of free to good home pets, actually I might just go make a post about that.
> 
> anyhow good luck finding a new dog


I did think that myself also feel that when rescuing an animal from a shelter, I was going to rescue a dog before i bought blaze but felt i couldnt risk a rescue dog as i dont know if it has any hiden behaviour problems and didnt know how it would react with the cats so decided on a pup that i could bring up with the cats knowing its full history


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

However i do think rescues do a great job with animals i just thought with my situatuation getting a puppy was the best move.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We have a Rescue and he never had any behavioural problems at all, although I do understand and in your situation, i'd probably have done the same. You can never be 100% sure, no matter what the rescue say. I guess we just hit lucky with ours


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> We have a Rescue and he never had any behavioural problems at all, although I do understand and in your situation, i'd probably have done the same. You can never be 100% sure, no matter what the rescue say. I guess we just hit lucky with ours


I wasnt meaning it personally to rescues as i think the work they do is brilliant. 1 of the cats came from a rescue


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I wasnt meaning it personally to rescues as i think the work they do is brilliant. 1 of the cats came from a rescue


I know lol, you probably made the best decision though, it would've been awful if you'd have gone for a rescue and then had to take it back to the kennels if it didn't get along with your other animals, it would've been unfair to all involved, so sometimes buying a pup is the best idea, it's like a clean slate that you can bring up and socialise how you want it to be 

Anyway, back on topic 

hope the OP finds a dog soon, it may be worth looking around local rescues, even if you do have to make a small donation, it's better to find a dog that suits all the family (especially if you have children) than to rush out and get a dog just because it's free. Also, people at rescue centres will be able to help you find a specific dog that suits you, according to your lifestyles.

Good luck, hope the kids don't drive you too crazy :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Good luck, hope the kids don't drive you too crazy :crazy:


Kids always drive you crazy...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

There are a lot of puppies on the Many Tears website, often abandoned litters etc

Many Tears Animal Rescue - Supported by Burns Pet Nutrition

Keep checking daily as new dogs are coming in all the time. As for wanting a cheap dog remember all the costs involved when you actually have him for 15 yrs... it aint gonna be cheap lol its like having another kid! x


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I would advise against replying to free to a good home ads and go through a reputable rescue instead because you have three young children a rescue should have done some form of assesment and be able to advise properly on all aspects of good dog ownership.Also should you have any problems or need advice you will have the rescue back up.People give away dogs for many reasons and do not tell the real truth why they just want the dog gone and dont really care if the home is really suitable you could find yourself taking on a dog that has a lot of serious behavioural issues that you find out to late.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

hari1 said:


> I would advise against replying to free to a good home ads and go through a reputable rescue instead because you have three young children a rescue should have done some form of assesment and be able to advise properly on all aspects of good dog ownership.Also should you have any problems or need advice you will have the rescue back up.People give away dogs for many reasons and do not tell the real truth why they just want the dog gone and dont really care if the home is really suitable you could find yourself taking on a dog that has a lot of serious behavioural issues that you find out to late.


Brilliant post! I completely agree. Rescue's will asses the dog to see whether he/she is good with children, and suitable for your lifestyle.

From my own personal experience, the majoritly of 'free to good home' dogs are the problem dog they want shot of, don't care enough about to find the right home.
I'm not saying they are All like this, but I used to deal with 'free to good homes' (before I had my son), I'll give you a couple of examples;

Roxy, a rottie, 2 yrs. They were moving, she was apparently really well trained, brilliant off the lead and great with cats and children. 
They didn't ask me ANY questions, they met me 3 miles from my home as it was easier to find, never replied to my emails on ow she was, she was horribly trained, had no recall, and wanted to eat cats! far too bouncy for children!

Evo, a 1yr Border Collie, needed re-homed due to family split. Again all the well trained etc. They delivered her free too, after 2 hrs driving. Never heard from them afterwards, and again, she was badly trained and was very nippy.

Jake- dobe x boxer, 4 months. older dog was picking on him, he was 'house trained and knew basic commands'
got him home, he pee'd everywhere, and wouldn't listen to a word I said.

I think the thing is, people have a dog they want rid o, if they were going to give it free, why not to a rescue where the right people can get her? And surely you would ask lots of questions, you would want to know she was going to eb happy.
It's easy to lie when you're giving a free dog away. Rescue's cant really though, if they re-home a dog that's no good with children to a home with children the dog will likely end up back in rescue.

Now that I have my son I don't deal with 'free to good home' dog's anymore, but I used to call them up, and if they didn't want to know anything about me, or seemed like they didn't have a care where the dog went, I'd take him, get vaccs done, health check and train him up a bit then through the old local rescue, find him a home without him having to go into kennels.

(sorry for long post! but with children you need to be careful)

x


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dogs from rescues are not expensive, only about £150 donation, which is nothing when you think of all the time and care the rescue gives, so if you do decide to get a rescue dog, give a bit more they are always grateful.


----------



## birdy187 (Feb 11, 2009)

like i said i dont mind donating and giving a neglected dog a new home i would luv that to see a sad dog happy again is rewarding, i have experience, my auntie and uncle used to breed american pitbulls afew years back and my parents had two staffs when i was living with them and i had a staff, even though we are looking for a smaller dog now cause of our 3year old daughter...


----------

